# Problème Boot Camp



## Gens2lalune (22 Juin 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un iMac de 2011 et je souhaite installer Windows 10 sur high sierra.
Tout se passe bien jusqu'à l'installation de windows sur partition BOOTCAMP. Je ne peux installer windows sur une partition MBR.
Sur votre forum, je tombe sur le sujet de ThomAzz_ qui a le même problème que moi. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2021)

Gens2lalune a dit:


> Je possède un iMac de 2011 et je souhaite installer Windows 10 sur high sierra.
> Tout se passe bien jusqu'à l'installation de windows sur partition BOOTCAMP. Je ne peux installer windows sur une partition MBR.


Parce qu'il ne faut jamais créer une partition en FAT32 (MS-DOS) dans une Table MBR ! Il faut utiliser impérativement Assistant Boot Camp qui créera une partition temporaire en FAT32 (MS-DOS) dans une Table de partition GUID avant de passer la main à l'installateur  de Windows. De plus, que te propose Assistant Boot Camp dans sa fenêtre d'installation, l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, la création d'une clé USB d'installation, autre ?

Avec ton iMac de 2011, étant donné qu'il y a encore le SuperDrive, tu devras utiliser obligatoirement un DVD original de Windows ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC. Toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec !


----------



## Gens2lalune (23 Juin 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Parce qu'il ne faut jamais créer une partition en FAT32 (MS-DOS) dans une Table MBR ! Il faut utiliser impérativement Assistant Boot Camp qui créera une partition temporaire en FAT32 (MS-DOS) dans une Table de partition GUID avant de passer la main à l'installateur  de Windows. De plus, que te propose Assistant Boot Camp dans sa fenêtre d'installation, l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, la création d'une clé USB d'installation, autre ?
> 
> Avec ton iMac de 2011, étant donné qu'il y a encore le SuperDrive, tu devras utiliser obligatoirement un DVD original de Windows ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC. Toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec !


Je n'ai rien créé du tout, j'ai suivi la procédure bootcamp de A à... pas Z. Durant l'installation, il me demande un ISO Windows 10 (version 1803) et une clé USB.


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2021)

Gens2lalune a dit:


> Je n'ai rien créé du tout, j'ai suivi la procédure bootcamp de A à... pas Z. Durant l'installation, il me demande un ISO Windows 10 (version 1803) et une clé USB.


Sauf que cette version n'est plus téléchargeable et plus prise en charge par Microsoft... https://docs.microsoft.com/fr-fr/lifecycle/announcements/windows-10-1803-end-of-servicing

Il te faudra télécharger la dernière version ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et impérativement en 64 bits. Je suis étonné que ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp te propose d'utiliser un fichier .iso, tu en es sûr ? Si oui, pour la clé USB il faut qu'elle soit d'une taille minimale de 8 Go en USB 3.0 et formatée en FAT32 (MS-DOS) en Table de partition GUID, c'est impératif. Ensuite, tu suis les indications d'Assistant Boot Camp.

Ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp est bien celle de ta version de macOS en cours et pas une version que tu as téléchargée ?


----------



## Gens2lalune (23 Juin 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Sauf que cette version n'est plus téléchargeable et plus prise en charge par Microsoft... https://docs.microsoft.com/fr-fr/lifecycle/announcements/windows-10-1803-end-of-servicing
> 
> Il te faudra télécharger la dernière version ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et impérativement en 64 bits. Je suis étonné que ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp te propose d'utiliser un fichier .iso, tu en es sûr ? Si oui, pour la clé USB il faut qu'elle soit d'une taille minimale de 8 Go en USB 3.0 et formatée en FAT32 (MS-DOS) en Table de partition GUID, c'est impératif. Ensuite, tu suis les indications d'Assistant Boot Camp.
> 
> Ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp est bien celle de ta version de macOS en cours et pas une version que tu as téléchargée ?


Comme je l'ai écrit dans mon message de base, tout se passe bien jusqu'au choix de la partition où je dois installer windows ( procédure bootcamp bien avancée). J'ai essayé avec la dernière version de windows (11h1) idem pour 20h2 mais durant la création de la clé d'installation, refus car pas assez de place (?) pourtant ma clé 3.0 fait plus de 16 G. elle est bien formatée en MS-DOS et partition GUID. 
Macomaniac a dépanné quelqu'un ici (ThomAzz_) qui a eu le même problème que moi. J'ai suivi sa procédure de dépannage dans le terminal mais ça ne fonctionne pas pour moi. J'aimerai le contacter pour des explications mais je ne sais comment faire. Un secteur est en mode MBR et m'empêche de continuer l'installation de windows.


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2021)

Gens2lalune a dit:


> Macomaniac a dépanné quelqu'un ici (ThomAzz_) qui a eu le même problème que moi.


Tu fais donc allusion à ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-bootcamp.1333023/ ...ne sachant pas ce que tu as fait, mieux vaut que notre ami macomaniac regarde ça de plus près.

Oui, mais est-ce que c'est cette fenêtre que te propose Assistant Boot Camp...




... ? Si oui, normalement tu ne peux pas installer Windows 10 qui n'est possible qu'à partir des modèles 2012 !


----------



## Gens2lalune (23 Juin 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Tu fais donc allusion à ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-bootcamp.1333023/ ...ne sachant pas ce que tu as fait, mieux vaut que notre ami macomaniac regarde ça de plus près.


C'est exactement ce message. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Gens2lalune (23 Juin 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Tu fais donc allusion à ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-bootcamp.1333023/ ...ne sachant pas ce que tu as fait, mieux vaut que notre ami macomaniac regarde ça de plus près.
> 
> Oui, mais est-ce que c'est cette fenêtre que te propose Assistant Boot Camp...
> 
> ...


J'ai bien eu cette fenêtre aussi mais mon problème est bien plus loin, sur l'interface windows


----------



## Gens2lalune (23 Juin 2021)

Comment contacter Macomaniac s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2021)

Gens2lalune a dit:


> Comment contacter Macomaniac s'il vous plaît ?


Comme je l'ai cité dans ma réponse        #6      , il a dû recevoir une notification, ensuite ce sera en fonction de son temps libre.


----------



## Locke (24 Juin 2021)

Ayant installé Windows 11, en effet tu as un petit problème ce devrait être PMBR...

```
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *256.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨⁩                        255.8 GB   disk3s2

iMac-de-Admin:~ admin$ sudo gpt show disk3
Password:
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640       2008        
     411648  499705856      2  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  500117504        655        
  500118159         32         Sec GPT table
  500118191          1         Sec GPT header
```
...dans installateur de Windows tu as eu cette fenêtre...




...est-ce que tu as bien sélectionné la partition BOOTCAMP et fais un clic sur Formater ?


----------



## Gens2lalune (24 Juin 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Ayant installé Windows 11, en effet tu as un petit problème ce devrait être PMBR...
> 
> ```
> /dev/disk3 (external, physical):
> ...


Oui j'ai bien sélectionné la partition BOOTCAMP


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2021)

Bonjour *Gens2lalune*

Un disque Mac porte toujours *2* tables de partitions : sur le bloc n°*0* (= *1er* bloc du disque) une table de partition secondaire de type *MBR* > et sur les blocs suivants n°*1* > *33* la table de partition directrice *GPT*. La table de partition secondaire du bloc n°*0* est susceptible de *2* formes : *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) = table *MBR* "bidonnée" ne recelant qu'un unique descripteur qui se borne à décrire l'entièreté du disque après le bloc n°*0* comme s'il était constitué d'une unique partition de type *EFI* (*hexcode 0xEE*) et par là ne porte pas ombrage à *GPT* directrice ; ou *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) = table de partition *MBR* empruntant à la *GPT* directrice au plus *3* localisations de partitions existantes pour les redécrire en encodage *MBR*. C'est ton cas de figure > désigné comme "*MBR*" tout court dans le tableau de la commande *gpt*.

- une table de partition de type *HMBR* était requise pour le boot des anciens Windows (comme W-7) > car ce boot s'effectuait en mode *Legacy* via un *BIOS* (émulé de l'*EFI* ou programme interne du Mac dans le temps du boot) qui requérait une table de partition *MBR* pour lui décrire l'accès à la partition *BOOTCAMP*. Ce type de boot est obsolète avec W-10 > OS de type "*UEFI*" qui boote par l'*EFI* directe lisant une table *GPT*. Une table *HMBR* alternative bloque par sa description concurrente ce type de boot sur Mac. Quoique (note-le) > W-10 puisse aussi s'installer en mode "*Legacy*" > si à l'écran de choix du volume d'installation tu choisis *Windows* et pas *EFI Boot*.​
Mais si tu préfères installer W-10 en mode "*UEFI*" et si ton Mac (ancien) le permet => alors il faut reconvertir la *MBR* (= *HMBR*) du bloc n°*0* de ton disque à une *PMBR* neutralisée. D'accord pour cette opération ?


----------



## Gens2lalune (24 Juin 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Gens2lalune*
> 
> Un disque Mac porte toujours *2* tables de partitions : sur le bloc n°*0* (= *1er* bloc du disque) une table de partition secondaire de type *MBR* > et sur les blocs suivants n°*1* > *33* la table de partition directrice *GPT*. La table de partition secondaire du bloc n°*0* est susceptible de *2* formes : *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) = table *MBR* "bidonnée" ne recelant qu'un unique descripteur qui se borne à décrire l'entièreté du disque après le bloc n°*0* comme s'il était constitué d'une unique partition de type *EFI* (*hexcode 0xEE*) et par là ne porte pas ombrage à *GPT* directrice ; ou *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) = table de partition *MBR* empruntant à la *GPT* directrice au plus *3* localisations de partitions existantes pour les redécrire en encodage *MBR*. C'est ton cas de figure > désigné comme "*MBR*" tout court dans le tableau de la commande *gpt*.
> 
> ...


Bonjour Macomaniac,

Si tu as pris le temps de lire le fil de la discussion avec Locke, tu pourras voir par le biais de mes captures d'écran que j'ai essayé tes manipulations dans le terminal mais sans succès pour moi. J'ai peut être fait des choses qui ne fallait pas, donc je suis d'accord pour que tes lumières m'éclairent.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2021)

Est-ce que tu as déjà installé l'exécutable *gdisk* de *Rod Smith* ou pas ?

- il faut pouvoir en effet appeler ce programme dans un *terminal* pour convertir la *HMBR* du bloc n°*0* à une *PMBR*.​​Par ailleurs > le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) est-il désactivé actuellement ou pas ? Son activation en effet bloquerait l'intervention de *gdisk*. Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```

qui affiche le statut du *SIP*

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## Gens2lalune (24 Juin 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as déjà installé l'exécutable *gdisk* de *Rod Smith* ou pas ?
> 
> - il faut pouvoir en effet appeler ce programme dans un *terminal* pour convertir la *HMBR* du bloc n°*0* à une *PMBR*.​​Par ailleurs > le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) est-il désactivé actuellement ou pas ? Son activation en effet bloquerait l'intervention de *gdisk*. Passe la commande :
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas installé l'exécutable mais le protocole de sécurisation est désactivé


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2021)

Parfait pour le *SIP*. Pour *gdisk* -->

- va à cette page : ☞*GPT fdisk*☜ et presse le bouton vert *Download* qui va te faire télécharger un paquet d'installation : *gdisk-1.0.8.pkg* à l'emplacement préféré de tes téléchargements. Fais un double-clic sur le paquet pour l'installer à la localisation : */usr/local/bin/gdisk*.​
Quand c'est fait > étrenne ton nouvel exécutable par la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```

qui affiche les tables de partitions du disque interne

Poste le retour (dans un bloc de code - comme décrit à mon message antérieur).


----------



## Gens2lalune (24 Juin 2021)




----------



## Locke (24 Juin 2021)

Gens2lalune a dit:


> /Users/jimmy/Desktop/Capture d’écran 2021-06-24 à 11.27.27.png


Pas de photo sauf si c'est impossible, dans ta réponse un clic sur ces icônes...




...et tu colles le résultat du Terminal dans la fenêtre Bloc de code. Tu as le résultat en réponse        #11      qui est bien plus lisible et permet de faire un Copier/Coller de certaines informations que l'on ne peut pas faire depuis une copie écran.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2021)

Pourquoi ne postes-tu pas le retour de commande en copier-coller  dans un bloc de code comme décrit ?

- bon. Tu es actuellement dans une session *gdisk* où tu peux passer des commandes qui se résument à la saisie d'une lettre suivie d'une validation. Donc action !​
Saisis la commande :

```
x
```

(comme mode e*x*pert) et valide avec "Entrée". La commande te fait passer dans une session "expert" d'emploi de *gdisk*.

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Gens2lalune (24 Juin 2021)

```
Capture d’écran 2021-06-24 à 11.33.34
```


----------



## Locke (24 Juin 2021)

@Gens2lalune
Relis la réponse        #19


----------



## Gens2lalune (24 Juin 2021)

```
Capture d’écran 2021-06-24 à 11.36.20
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2021)

Passe la dernière commande donnée et poste le retour en faisant un copier-coller en mode texte dans un bloc de code.

- pourquoi fais-tu des captures d'écran ?​


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2021)

Je précise : quand tu obtiens un retour de commande dans le *terminal* > tu sélectionnes ce retour et via *⌘C* tu le copies dans le presse-papier. Puis tu ouvres un bloc de code et via *⌘V* tu colles le texte du presse-papier et tu postes.


----------



## Locke (24 Juin 2021)

@Gens2lalune
Tu es gentil, mais on fait quoi de ça ?





On lit et on voit quoi ?


----------



## Gens2lalune (24 Juin 2021)

```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.8

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): x

Expert command (? for help):
```

c'est mieux là...


----------



## Locke (24 Juin 2021)

Ouf, tu nous a fait peur.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2021)

Bien posté dans ton dernier message !

```
Expert command (? for help):
```

est l'invite de commande de la session expert de *gdisk*.

Passe la commande :

```
n
```

qui demande de créer une nouvelle table de partition *PMBR* sur le bloc n°*0* du disque interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## Gens2lalune (24 Juin 2021)

```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.8

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): x

Expert command (? for help): n

Expert command (? for help): n

Expert command (? for help): n

Expert command (? for help):
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2021)

Passe une seule fois les commandes. Tu as trouvé bizarre que *gdisk* te redonne l'invite de commande : *Expert command (? for help):* sans affichage spécifique d'un résultat de la commande ? --> c'est que la commande est bien passée > mais elle s'est contentée d'écrire en cache l'instruction sans que le bloc n°*0* du disque soit encore affecté.

- passe la commande :​

```
w
```

(comme *w*rite) qui instruit d'écrire la nouvelle table *PMBR* au bloc n°*0* du disque interne

Poste le retour (tu vas être servi).


----------



## Gens2lalune (24 Juin 2021)

```
Expert command (? for help): w

Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2021)

*Rod Smith* aime bien faire peur à ses "clients". Le danger de sur-écriture de partitions existantes ne concerne bien évidemment pas la *GPT* directrice (hors sujet ici) > mais la seule *HMBR* du bloc n°*0* dont les descripteurs de partitions vont être effacés. Ça tombe bien : c'est ce qu'on veut.

- passe la commande :​

```
y
```

(comme *y*es) qui confirme l'écriture d'une *PMBR* au bloc n°*0*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Gens2lalune (24 Juin 2021)

```
Do you want to proceed? (Y/N): Y
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk0.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
The operation has completed successfully.
```

je redémarre ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2021)

Opération effectuée. *Rod Smith* t'avertit que le *kernel* (le moteur logique du Système démarré chargé en *RAM* au boot) > lequel (entre autres) lit les tables de partitions de disques pour prendre en charge les partitions décrites comme appareils logiques et monter leurs volumes => ne s'est pas mis à jour du changement de table du bloc n°*0*.

- donc : redémarre une fois (ce qui va permettre à un *kernel* régénéré de prendre en charge le nouvel état des tables de partitions) > de retour dans ta session > repasse une commande :​

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```

qui affiche la distribution des blocs du disque interne

Poste le retour. Il devrait y avoit mentionné : *PMBR* en regard du bloc *0*.


----------



## Gens2lalune (24 Juin 2021)

```
Last login: Thu Jun 24 12:11:40 on ttys000
iMac-de-Jimmy:~ jimmy$ sudo gpt disk0
Password:
gpt: unknown command: disk0
iMac-de-Jimmy:~ jimmy$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2021)

J'avais oublié le verbe *show* dans la commande. J'ai vite corrigé mais trop tard pour toi.

- passe la commande éditée :​

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```

et poste le retour.


----------



## Gens2lalune (24 Juin 2021)

```
start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6         
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640   386718752      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   387128392         952         
   387129344  1565343744      3  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1952473088     1048576      4  GPT part - DE94BBA4-06D1-4D40-A16A-BFD50179D6AC
  1953521664        3471         
  1953525135          32         Sec GPT table
  1953525167           1         Sec GPT header
```

yes ça a fonctionné


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2021)

Voici -->

```
0           1         PMBR
```

tout ça pour ça... 

Tu n'as qu'à relancer ton Assistant BootCamp et voir si tu es débloqué pour l'installation de W-10.


----------



## Gens2lalune (24 Juin 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Voici -->
> 
> ```
> 0           1         PMBR
> ...


OK je vous retourne au plus vite le résultat. Merci merci merci mille fois Macomaniac et Locke pour votre aide


----------



## Gens2lalune (24 Juin 2021)

Gens2lalune a dit:


> OK je vous retourne au plus vite le résultat. Merci merci merci mille fois Macomaniac et Locke pour votre aide


l'installation s'est effectuée sans problème, yes, les pilotes se sont installés aussi automatiquement mais car il fallait bien qu'il y est un mais, je rencontre un problème avec le fichier igdkmd64.sys (pilote du processeur graphique rattaché au processeur) qui me crash windows avec écran bleu. J'ai réussi à le faire démarrer en mode sans échec pour essayer de corriger grâce à sfc /scannow. Si vous avez des astuces pour ce satané fichier, je suis preneur. Merci encore mille fois de votre aide, vous êtes top


----------



## Locke (24 Juin 2021)

Gens2lalune a dit:


> je rencontre un problème avec le fichier igdkmd64.sys (pilote du processeur graphique rattaché au processeur)


Oui, ce fichier système est lié avec la puce graphique Intel du processeur interne et la correction avec sfc /scannow ne fera rien puisque le pilote graphique pose problème, il n'y aura que la vérification des fichiers système et c'est tout. Quel est le modèle exact de ton iMac, il faut redémarrer et faire une copie écran de /A propos de ce Mac. Est-ce que cet iMac possède une carte graphique dédiée, donc une puce graphique Intel et une carte graphique Nvidia ou AMD ?

Tu ne peux donc pas démarrer une session Windows complète ? Ça va être compliqué dans la mesure où on ne peut pas démarrer en Mode sans échec, car chez Intel il y avait la possibilité de chercher le pilote à mettre à jour... https://downloadcenter.intel.com/fr/product/80939/Solution-graphique ...il semblerait bien que tu ne puisses pas utiliser la dernière version de Windows 10 du fait de la vieillesse des composants de la carte mère de ton iMac 2011 et on ne peut rien faire.


----------



## Gens2lalune (24 Juin 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, ce fichier système est lié avec la puce graphique Intel du processeur interne et la correction avec sfc /scannow ne fera rien puisque le pilote graphique pose problème, il n'y aura que la vérification des fichiers système et c'est tout. Quel est le modèle exact de ton iMac, il faut redémarrer et faire une copie écran de /A propos de ce Mac. Est-ce que cet iMac possède une carte graphique dédiée, donc une puce graphique Intel et une carte graphique Nvidia ou AMD ?
> 
> Tu ne peux donc pas démarrer une session Windows complète ? Ça va être compliqué dans la mesure où on ne peut pas démarrer en Mode sans échec, car chez Intel il y avait la possibilité de chercher le pilote à mettre à jour... https://downloadcenter.intel.com/fr/product/80939/Solution-graphique ...il semblerait bien que tu ne puisses pas utiliser la dernière version de Windows 10 du fait de la vieillesse des composants de la carte mère de ton iMac 2011 et on ne peut rien faire.


Il y a une carte graphique AMD Radeon HD 6700M. Est qu'en désactivant ou désinstallant intel graphic ça solutionnera le problème ?


----------



## Locke (24 Juin 2021)

Gens2lalune a dit:


> Il y a une carte graphique AMD Radeon HD 6700M. Est qu'en désactivant ou désinstallant intel graphic ça solutionnera le problème ?


Non, car comme sous macOS une version de Windows exploite dès le démarrage la puce graphique qui est dans le processeur.


----------



## Black goku (1 Janvier 2022)

Bonsoir, j'ai aussi un imac mi 2011 et j'essaie de mettre windows 8.1 ( qui normalement est disponible pour mon imac ) mais j'ai le même message d'erreur après quelque minute pouvez-vous m'aider ? 

Merci beaucoup.

Ladis


----------



## Sev_X (1 Janvier 2022)

Eh bien finalement il y a une solution, même si Locke m’avait dit que toute tentative serait vouée à l’échec sur ma discussion 

@Black goku si tu as un iMac 2011 tu dois normalement installer Windows via un DVD car ton ordinateur est équipé d’un lecteur DVD, si jamais l’Assistant Bootcamp te propose de le faire par clef USB, ce n’est pas normal mais bon. Si tu as cette même erreur, tu n’as qu’à suivre la solution de macomaniac dans cette discussion, en espérant que cela résolve ton problème ! 

Pourquoi ne pas installer Windows 8.1 alors qui est pleinement compatible avec cet iMac ? Je crois que ça serait mieux, non ?


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Sev_X a dit:


> Eh bien finalement il y a une solution, même si Locke m’avait dit que toute tentative serait vouée à l’échec sur ma discussion
> 
> @Black goku si tu as un iMac 2011 tu dois normalement installer Windows via un DVD car ton ordinateur est équipé d’un lecteur DVD, si jamais l’Assistant Bootcamp te propose de le faire par clef USB, ce n’est pas normal mais bon. Si tu as cette même erreur, tu n’as qu’à suivre la solution de macomaniac dans cette discussion, en espérant que cela résolve ton problème !


Merci beaucoup, je vais regarder à cela mais est-ce que je peux le faire avec un DVD dont je grave l ISO dessus ou obligé un un DVD officiel ?


----------



## Sev_X (2 Janvier 2022)

Alors normalement je crois qu’il est possible de le faire depuis un DVD gravé, mais seulement gravé depuis un PC sous Windows ! Pas sous Mac ! Sinon, si tu en as un officiel, utilise-le.

J’ai pour ma part essayé plusieurs fois depuis un DVD gravé mais ils n’ont jamais démarré. Je crois que ça vient de mon Mac car j’ai un écran noir avec un tiret blanc qui clignote. Mais je n’ai jamais essayé avec un officiel donc je ne peux rien conclure.


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

D'accord merci beaucoup, je vais essayer via le pc de mon père qui est windows et je reviens vers vous quand j'ai fait le test.
D'accord merci des informations j'espère que sa va fonctionner car ça fait plus d'un mois que j'essaie


----------



## Sev_X (2 Janvier 2022)

D’accord, j’espère que cela la chance sera avec toi !

Et sinon, comment avais-tu fait jusqu’à présent pour essayer d’installer Windows ?


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

J'ai essayé avec bootcamp mais je n'ai pas l'option qui m'installe tous seul je n'ai droit que d'installer l iso et les pilotes donc j'ai tous mits sur ma clé usb et j'ai créé une partition pour windows.
Après, j'ai redémarrer le mac avec alt enfoncé, j'ai sélectionné la clé usb par exemple pour windows 8.1 tous s'allume, s'installe, j'arrive sur le bureau mais 1 minute après sa plante sur un écran bleu avec le message d'erreur du pilote et je vais pas plus loin.
J'ai retrouver un DVD de Windows 7 ( aujourd'hui et mes yeux ont brillé) donc je l'ai mit, redémarrer le mac avec alt, j'ai sélectionné le DVD et au moment de choisir la partition donc la patrtition 4 que j'ai créé pour windows mais il ne veut pas j'ai le message d'erreur que le format de la partition n'est pas correct alors j'ai cliquer sur formater mais sans succès :/


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Si tu veux quand je rentre chez moi tout à l'heure, je reviens sur cette fameuse page et je te montre le message qu'il m'indique.
Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2022)

Black goku a dit:


> J'ai essayé avec bootcamp mais je n'ai pas l'option qui m'installe tous seul je n'ai droit que d'installer l iso et les pilotes donc j'ai tous mits sur ma clé usb et j'ai créé une partition pour windows.
> Après, j'ai redémarrer le mac avec alt enfoncé, j'ai sélectionné la clé usb par exemple pour windows 8.1 tous s'allume, s'installe, j'arrive sur le bureau mais 1 minute après sa plante sur un écran bleu avec le message d'erreur du pilote et je vais pas plus loin.
> J'ai retrouver un DVD de Windows 7 ( aujourd'hui et mes yeux ont brillé) donc je l'ai mit, redémarrer le mac avec alt, j'ai sélectionné le DVD et au moment de choisir la partition donc la patrtition 4 que j'ai créé pour windows mais il ne veut pas j'ai le message d'erreur que le format de la partition n'est pas correct alors j'ai cliquer sur formater mais sans succès :/


Mentionné de très nombreuses fois, arrêtez de jouer à l'apprenti sorcier, car vous serez toujours à la rue.

lisez et relisez x fois ce que propose le menu d'utilisation d'Assistant Boot Camp, car sorti des SES impératifs, toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec !
on ne copie rien dans une clé Usb, c'est Assistant Boot Camp qui se chargera de télécharger les pilotes/drivers et copiera les fichiers depuis le fichier .iso pour créer une clé USB d'installation 
on ne formate pas d'avance une partition pour Windows, car Assistant Boot Camp ne le supportera pas !
si le Mac possède un SuperDrive, il faut impérativement utiliser une copie de Windows gravée depuis un vrai PC, jamais depuis un Mac !
si Assistant Boot Camp ne propose pas explicitement dans son interface l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, inutile de vouloir l'utiliser
ce n'est depuis les modèles de 2012, donc livrés sans SuperDrive qu'Assistant Boot Camp propose d'utiliser un fichier .iso. Et depuis les modèles 2015, on n'utilise même plus de clé USB, tout sera stocké dans un espace virtuel qui sera supprimé après une installation réussie.


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Justement, bootcamp me propose de télécharger le fichier iso et les pilotes.
Mais il y a des personnes qui y arrive avec un mac 2011 mais comme par hasard moi sa fonctionne pas


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2022)

Black goku a dit:


> Justement, bootcamp me propose de télécharger le fichier iso et les pilotes.


Non, en aucun cas ! Assistant Boot Camp proposera d'utiliser un fichier .iso à télécharger depuis le site officiel de Microsoft et ce n'est pas du tout la même chose.

Donc, Assistant Boot Camp te propose l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso et obligatoirement l'emploi d'une clé USB, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Non, en aucun cas ! Assistant Boot Camp proposera d'utiliser un fichier .iso à télécharger depuis le site officiel de Microsoft et ce n'est pas du tout la même chose.
> 
> Donc, Assistant Boot Camp te propose l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso et obligatoirement l'emploi d'une clé USB, c'est bien ça ?


Oui si tu veux tantôt quand je rentre chez moi, je peux  t'envoyer ce que bootcamp me propose de faire.


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2022)

Black goku a dit:


> Oui si tu veux tantôt quand je rentre chez moi, je peux t'envoyer ce que bootcamp me propose de faire.


Est-ce qu'Assistant Boot Camp te propose cet écran...





...ou celui-ci...


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Le premier mais c'est avec windows 7 et 8


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2022)

Black goku a dit:


> Le premier mais c'est avec windows 7 et 8


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, déjà tu ne peux pas installer Windows 10, les carottes sont cuites ! Et ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer tu ne pourras qu'installer Windows 7 ou 8,1 sans possibilité de faire une mise à jour vers Windows 10, puisque Microsoft a retiré le fichier .exe de ses serveurs.

Quand tu pourras, tu confirmeras en faisant une copie écran de ce que te propose ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp, mais ne rêve pas trop. Est-ce que tu as créé avec Utilitaire de disque une partition pour Windows ?


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

J'ai mit ce matin un DVD officiel de windows 7 en fait

Mais bootcamp ne rajoute rien

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire avec le dvd


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2022)

Black goku a dit:


> J'ai mit ce matin un DVD officiel de windows 7 en fait
> 
> Mais bootcamp ne rajoute rien
> 
> Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire avec le dvd


Chaque chose en son temps, mais j'aimerais bien voir une copie écran de ce que te propose ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp.


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Pas de soucis je t'envoie cela dès que je rentre chez moi et que j'aurais accès à mon mac en tout cas merci de bien vouloir m'aider


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Voici ce qu'il me présente, avant il y a un message comme quoi mon disque dur est déjà partitionner donc est-ce que je dois le divisé ?

Non le rassemblé en 1 pardon





Au cas où je viens de le remettre en 1

du coup maintenant il me remet les 2 options


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2022)

Déjà commence par ne pas répondre toutes les minutes, un forum ce n'est pas un smartphone, merci.


Black goku a dit:


> Voici ce qu'il me présente, avant il y a un message comme quoi mon disque dur est déjà partitionner donc est-ce que je dois le divisé ?


Tu n'as pas répondu, est-ce que la partition pour Windows a été créée par Assistant Boot Camp ou tu as utilisé Utilitaire de disque ?
Dans ton cas de figure comme tu as un DVD de Windows 7, le plus adapté serait d'avoir une clé USB de 16 Go, de la formater en MS-DOS (FAT32) et impérativement en Table de partition GUID. Le DVD inséré ainsi que la clé USB, par défaut, Assistant Boot Camp va télécharger les pilotes/drivers et les copier dans la clé USB.

S'il n'y a pas de couac, soit il continue à copier le contenu du DVD, auquel cas tu attends sagement la fin des opérations jusqu'à la présentation de la fenêtre d'installation de Windows, soit il passe directement à la présentation de la fenêtre d'installation de Windows. Dans ce dernier cas de figure, le DVD va se mettre en route, ça affichera un écran noir avec un message mentionnant qu'il faut faire un appui sur une touche, la barre d'espace par exemple, et l'installation se poursuivra.


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Déjà commence par ne pas répondre toutes les minutes, un forum ce n'est pas un smartphone, merci.
> 
> Tu n'as pas répondu, est-ce que la partition pour Windows a été créée par Assistant Boot Camp ou tu as utilisé Utilitaire de disque ?
> Dans ton cas de figure comme tu as un DVD de Windows 7, le plus adapté serait d'avoir une clé USB de 16 Go, de la formater en MS-DOS (FAT32) et impérativement en Table de partition GUID. Le DVD inséré ainsi que la clé USB, par défaut, Assistant Boot Camp va télécharger les pilotes/drivers et les copier dans la clé USB.
> ...


Excuse moi.
J'ai utilisé l'utilitaire de disque car après le choix a faire, il installe tous de suite sur la clé usb windows 8 sans créer de partition.
La partition en GUID c'est moi qui doit la créer ? 
Excuse moi je ne m'y connais pas beaucoup en informatique alors j'essaie d'apprendre.


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Désolé de déranger mais finalement Boot Camp me propose enfin la 3 ème option avec le fichier iso de windows 8.1.
Alors il commence a copier Windows et installer ce qu'il doit installer mais bien entendu il y a un couac Boot Camp me dit qu'il n'y a pas assez de place sur ma clé usb or elle a 30.98 giga et elle est formater en MS-DOS ( Fat 32 ) 
J'espère que tu pourras un peu plus m'aiguiller car je t'avoue que je ne comprends pas 

Bien à toi.


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2022)

Black goku a dit:


> Désolé de déranger mais finalement Boot Camp me propose enfin la 3 ème option avec le fichier iso de windows 8.1.


Est-ce que tu as ce fichier .iso de Windows 8.1 ?


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as ce fichier .iso de Windows 8.1 ?


Oui


----------



## Sev_X (2 Janvier 2022)

Black goku a dit:


> Excuse moi.
> J'ai utilisé l'utilitaire de disque car après le choix a faire, il installe tous de suite sur la clé usb windows 8 sans créer de partition.
> La partition en GUID c'est moi qui doit la créer ?
> Excuse moi je ne m'y connais pas beaucoup en informatique alors j'essaie d'apprendre.



C'est normal qu'il installe tout de suite sur la clef USB sans d'abord créer de partition. L' Assistant Boot Camp commence par créer la clef USB qui contiendra les pilotes pour pouvoir faire marcher Windows (il n'y a pas l'ISO de Windows sur cette clef hein, Windows est sur ton DVD). Ne t'inquiète pas, il formate ta clef tout seul.
Ensuite, l'Assistant Boot Camp partitionnera ton disque et redémarrera automatiquement sur ton DVD normalement.


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Sev_X a dit:


> C'est normal qu'il installe tout de suite sur la clef USB sans d'abord créer de partition. L' Assistant Boot Camp commence par créer la clef USB qui contiendra les pilotes pour pouvoir faire marcher Windows (il n'y a pas l'ISO de Windows sur cette clef hein, Windows est sur ton DVD). Ne t'inquiète pas, il formate ta clef tout seul.
> Ensuite, l'Assistant Boot Camp partitionnera ton disque et redémarrera automatiquement sur ton DVD normalement.


En fait le dvd je l'ai retirer car c'est windows 7 vu que boot camp le propose la troisieme option avec windows 8.1 mais pendant qu'il met l iso sur la clé il plante et me dit qu'il n'y a pas asser de place pourtant j'en ai j'ai 30.98 giga et elle esy formater en MS-DOS ( fat 32 )


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2022)

Black goku a dit:


> Oui


Et le formatage de la clé USB de cette façon...


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Et le formatage de la clé USB de cette façon...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 251307


Maintenant oui


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

ensuite en cliquant sur continuer, la copie c'est mise en route et vers la moitié il me mets cette erreur là


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2022)

Pourquoi ces options ne sont pas cochées ?


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Pourquoi ces options ne sont pas cochées ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 251315


Elles se sont décoché quand il a mit le message d'erreur mais sinon j'ai cocher.


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Que ce passe t il si on décoche le premier truc ?
Mais qu'il lance quand même le choix des différentes partitions ?


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2022)

Et ce fichier .iso de Windows 8,1 il provient d'où, du site officiel de chez Microsoft, quel est le nom exact de ton fichier ? Il est encore disponible ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows8ISO ...et impérativement en 64 bits. Il doit donc avoir cette orthographe exacte de *Win8.1_French_x64.iso* pour une taille de 4,36 Go.


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Et ce fichier .iso de Windows 8,1 il provient d'où, du site officiel de chez Microsoft, quel est le nom exact de ton fichier ? Il est encore disponible ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows8ISO ...et impérativement en 64 bits. Il doit donc avoir cette orthographe exacte de *Win8.1_French_x64.iso* pour une une taille de 4,36 Go.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 251317


Oui je l'ai téléchargé via le site officiel en 64 bits


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2022)

Black goku a dit:


> Oui je l'ai téléchargé via le site officiel en 64 bits


Comme ton problème perdure, si tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, que tu sélectionnes Supprimer Windows 7 ou 8, que se passe-t-il ? Par défaut, lorsqu'on lance Assistant Boot Camp, il y a au tout début ceci...




...permettant de choisir une taille pour la partition Windows. Est-ce que cette option est toujours présente lors du lancement d'Assistant Boot Camp ? En son absence, tu as donc utilisé Utilitaire de disque, ce que tu mentionnes et qu'il ne faut surtout pas faire. A ce stade, je m'arrêterais, car il faut utiliser le Terminal pour remettre en ordre la structure de ton disque dur. Comme ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé, même si je me débrouille, ja vais passer la main.


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Comme ton problème perdure, si tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, que tu sélectionnes Supprimer Windows 7 ou 8, que se passe-t-il ? Par défaut, lorsqu'on lance Assistant Boot Camp, il y a au tout début ceci...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 251321
> 
> ...


Mon père vient d'essayer justement en décochant le premier onglet et on arrive sur cet interface et après la partition terminer le mac a redémarrer et le dvd c'est lancé et la suite ce passe bien pour le moment, je croise les doights


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2022)

Black goku a dit:


> Mon père vient d'essayer justement en décochant le premier onglet et on arrive sur cet interface et après la partition terminer le mac a redémarrer et le dvd c'est lancé et la suite ce passe bien pour le moment, je croise les doights


Je vais être gentil, mais pour moi c'est un gros bordel. On ne laisse pas en place un DVD et une clé USB avec des versions différents de Windows en espérant que ça va le faire !


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

C'est bon je suis sûr windows 7, je n'ai plus qu'à installer les pilotes via Boot Camp c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Maintenant encore un problème  les pilotes sont pour la version 64 bits or le Windows du dvd est un 32 bits, on peut le faire manuellement ? 
Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi désolé pour tout ce dérangement


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Black goku a dit:


> Maintenant encore un problème  les pilotes sont pour la version 64 bits or le Windows du dvd est un 32 bits, on peut le faire manuellement ?
> Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi désolé pour tout ce dérangement


Si cela n'est pas possible alors, je peux acheter un windows 7 64 bits et avec le lien de téléchargement cela devrait fonctionner sans soucis alors vu que cela a fonctionné pour le 32 bits ?


----------



## Sev_X (2 Janvier 2022)

La version 4 des drivers de Boot Camp serait compatible avec Windows 7 32 bits.

tableaux de compatibilité

Tu peux cliquer sur ce lien qui t'enverra sur le tableau de compatibilité des pilotes Bootcamp, dans la section iMac tu trouves ton modèle et tu pourras cliquer sur le 4 en face du nom de ton ordinateur qui te permettra de télécharger les pilotes Boot Camp adéquat. Tu les mettras ensuite sur une clef USB, tu redémarres ton Mac sous Windows (en tenant la touche Alt au démarrage et en sélectionnant le disque Windows quand cela t'est proposé) et tu lances le fichier setup.exe qui est dans ta clef USB et qui installeras les bons pilotes.


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Sev_X a dit:


> La version 4 des drivers de Boot Camp serait compatible avec Windows 7 32 bits


Comment on fait pour avoir la version 4 ?
Fin pour savoir même quel version on a ?


----------



## Sev_X (2 Janvier 2022)

Suis les indications que j'ai données, j'ai modifié mon post précédent pour les rajouter.
Je peux te dire que Bootcamp t'a automatiquement téléchargé la version 5 c'est pour ça qu'il faut que tu télécharges la version 4 toi-même.

PS : en fait voilà le lien pour la télécharger directement https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1630?locale=fr_FR


----------



## Black goku (2 Janvier 2022)

Sev_X a dit:


> Suis les indications que j'ai données, j'ai modifié mon post précédent pour les rajouter.
> Je peux te dire que Bootcamp t'a automatiquement téléchargé la version 5 c'est pour ça qu'il faut que tu télécharges la version 4 toi-même.
> 
> PS : en fait voilà le lien pour la télécharger directement https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1630?locale=fr_FR


Merci beaucoup, je vais essayer cela et je reviens vers toi pour te dire ci ça a marcher ou pas.
Merci beaucoup aussi a locke


----------

